# So, I'm ready for the new 600... What is the best head, support, foot?



## victorwol (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess the titles says it all, I'm ready for the new 600... What is the best head, support, foot?

I have a very good carbon monopod and carbon tripod, but I know the normal head will not cut it for this lens.. What would be the best?

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you mean the 600mm F4?
If so then (IMO) it's the Wimberley 2. I have tried a few types of head with my 600 F4 IS Mk1 and can find nothing (in the UK) to beat the Wimberley 2. There are some good looking alternatives available in the US but we don't see them over here very often, though from what I have seen/tried the Wimberley wins. The only improvement I would like is for it to be a little lighter - so long as that does not compromise strength/rigidity.


----------



## victorwol (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, I mean that one. The 600 f4 II. I wondering abot the RRS one too. Looks pretty good althogh not sure is ready yet.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2013)

Definitely a gimbal head. The Wimberley II is 'the standard'. Personally, I chose the Really Right Stuff PG-02 LLR and the RRS TVC-33 legs, along with a leveling base (the clamping one, for easy switching to a BH-55 ballhead). The Wimberley is a 'full gimbal' meaning the clamp is on the bottom. The PG-02 LLR is a side mount gimbal - RRS does sell a full gimbal, too, but they actually recommend the (lighter and cheaper) side mount design for the 600 II. That leaves the area under the lens open, useful to reach in for manual focus or the focus preset. The PG-02 LLR also breaks down for easier transport (there's a special LensCoat neoprene case, it's big and expensive - skip that and use a Lowepro Lens Exchange 200 AW which holds it perfectly). Also, with the addition of a nodal slide ($140), an RRS gimbal becomes a multi-row pano head (you also need an L-bracket for that use). 

For a monopod head, I replaced my Manfrotto 234 with an RRS MH-02 Pro to handle the weight of the 600 II. 

I went with the RRS foot as well, for the reasons detailed here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=9968.msg213492#msg213492

If you'll be shooting birds, also consider a flash bracket and a Better Beamer. 

Hope that helps, if you've got specific questions, ask!


----------



## victorwol (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks a lot for such detailed post. I love RRS stuff... Their products are expensive and usually out if stock and hard to get but so good!!!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 6, 2013)

A upper body workout might help. :|


----------



## victorwol (Jan 6, 2013)

Well... I ordered it from Adorama... Hopefully will be here by Wednesday since I'm in VA

What would be the difference with the RRS head when mounted on the side? Is there any advantage into get it mounted with the extra piece? I wonder why they even make it if they recommend to go on the side mount?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2013)

The only real advantage I can see to the full gimbal is when you go to clamp the lens to the head, the weight is supported by the bottom clamp, whereas with the side mount, you have to hold it as you lock the lever. I don't find the latter to be an issue, but maybe it would have been harder with the heavier 600/4 MkI.


----------



## victorwol (Jan 6, 2013)

Good, I guess I can start with that and then buy the rest if I feel uncomfortable with the side mount. I want to get the TVC-34L since I'm 6' 8.5" tall, but as usual, anything I want from RRS is out of stock... These guys must sell a lot or not produce enough..,,


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2013)

I think they only get their CF tubing periodically. I'm waiting on a TQC-14 myself.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome to the wonderful world of the 600 V2, I've had mine for a few months now, loving it. I use a couple of systems, I tend towards the RRS equipment, yes it does sometimes require a wait, but I've found the equipment faultless, I primarily shoot wildlife and frequently in Africa or the Antarctic/Arctic, this gear has never let me down, with one slight issue. I use the Wimberley Gimbal generally, I have two, and find these Gimbals do the job with zero issues on all my V2 Lenses, 300/400 & 600. On a recent trip to Botswana I tried my new RRS PG-02 Full Gimbal Pano Head along with the RRS TA-3 Clamping Levelling Base, what I found was the Weight of the 600 was pulling the head off at an angle, I suspect the issue was in the Levelling Base not being able to clamp tight enough to keep the gear level, when i replaced the RRS Pano head with the Wimberley i had no more issues. I believe the RRS Pano Head allows too much side loading on the levelling base/support system (I use the RRS "Andy Biggs" Safari Monopod Rig while shooting from Vehicles). My advise would be go for the Wimberley Head if you have a situation with a lot of vibration etc, such as vehicle mounted, the RRS Pano Gimbal though is a work of art. I also use the BH55 Head when not vehicle mounted & the RRS B series Flash Bracket system, again you cant go wrong with anything from RRS, but the Wimberley Head is rock solid as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

eml58 said:


> On a recent trip to Botswana I tried my new RRS PG-02 Full Gimbal Pano Head along with the RRS TA-3 Clamping Levelling Base, what I found was the Weight of the 600 was pulling the head off at an angle, I suspect the issue was in the Levelling Base not being able to clamp tight enough to keep the gear level, when i replaced the RRS Pano head with the Wimberley i had no more issues.



Interesting. I've not had that issue with my PG-02 LLR (was using the 600 II with a 1.4x or 2x TC and 1D X today), unless I don't tighten it snugly. I do have the long-handled version of the clamping leveling base, although I doubt that should make a difference (although maybe being able to get my whole hand on the stem means I tighten it harder by default).


----------



## victorwol (Jan 7, 2013)

How you travel with this lens? Will airlines let you carry it on? Do you have to ship it as luggage?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2013)

victorwol said:


> How you travel with this lens? Will airlines let you carry it on? Do you have to ship it as luggage?



Haven't done it, yet. Reportedly, it will fit in a Lowepro Flipside 500 AW (which I don't have, yet), which is ok for carryon. Also, it fits in a Storm im2500 (which I do have) without the hood, which could be carried separately in a backpack, etc. Not sure which option I'll choose, but I have no near-term air travel planned for which I'd be taking the 600 II.


----------



## Lnguyen1203 (Jan 7, 2013)

"Reportedly, it will fit in a Lowepro Flipside 500 AW (which I don't have, yet), which is ok for carryon."

my 500f4 II when mounted on a 1DX fits very tight in a Lowepro Flipside 500 AW. I can't see how the 600f% would fit even when not mounted. You may need a bigger size bag!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 8, 2013)

That is a really nice piece of gear, and i would not skimp on any accessories for it.

That said, I really like my Wimberly sidekick. It converts my ball head to a gimbal in a few seconds. Much faster than swapping a whole tripod head. This means I can carry just one tripod. And at 1.3 pounds it's a much lighter addition to my travels than a separate head, or separate head and tripod.

Obviously it must mate to a high quality ball head. Mine is great and the combination has been great with my 400mm f2.8 IS.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

Lnguyen1203 said:


> "Reportedly, it will fit in a Lowepro Flipside 500 AW (which I don't have, yet), which is ok for carryon."
> 
> my 500f4 II when mounted on a 1DX fits very tight in a Lowepro Flipside 500 AW. I can't see how the 600f% would fit even when not mounted. You may need a bigger size bag!



See: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11268.msg201634#msg201634 for someone who's tried. 

The 600 II is 2.7" longer than the 500 II. The 1D X is 3.3" deep. Therefore, if the 500 II + 1D X fits, the bare 600 II should fit less snugly.


----------



## victorwol (Jan 8, 2013)

I ordered the RRS full gimbal and the TVC-34L Versa Series 3 Tripod since I'm 6' 8.5" but the tripod is out of stock for now... I have another Gitzo Carbon tripod, but is not tall enough for me. 

Now I have to find good locations in VA or MD to get some good photos.... anyone in VA or MD with good advise?


----------

